# Pointer/Hound mix?? Ideas?



## serenedee

Hi everyone. Just joined and love the pics! We just adopted our furkid from the local Humane Society and they guess him to be a Pointer/Hound mix (we think so too) between 6-8 months of age. We took him for his neuter today and the vet seemed to think he was closer to 6 months as he still has most of his baby teeth.
Anyway, he is absolutely the most cuddly, affectionate, sweet natured dog I have ever met! And I've had dogs all my life! He knows sit, stay, come, shake a paw, off, and go to bed. He is very smart and learns quickly. Ok, I'll stop bragging now.  

He definitely has the pointer coat and colouring, and the hound scent drive. His nose is always to the ground, especially on walks. 
Now, what do you all think??


----------



## serenedee

some more pics


----------



## xoxluvablexox

He has beautifull coloring! I'ed say pointer/hound mix deff. 
He's adorable looking though.


----------



## serenedee

Oh thank you! Here is another one of Charlie flopped in my daughters lap. He not only has to be near us, he has to be ON us!


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley

Aww he's very adorable. I agree with pointer/hound


----------



## Lightwingcreations

serenedee said:


> He not only has to be near us, he has to be ON us!


I know how that goes.
Very cute boy, he looks like Cookies & Cream ice cream to me


----------



## ToysHaveMyHeart

Looks like he may have some Bluetick Coonhound in him because of his coat pattern. Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Tess&Coco

Congrats on your new addition. He looks a lovely dog! His ears say pointer to me (we have a pointer/lab mix). The pointer may also account for his markings. As for the nose to the ground, we've noticed that ours does that too!

Looks like a lucky doggy to have landed with your family.


----------



## serenedee

Thanks so much Tess&Coco......we feel lucky as well to have him in our family. My sweet greyhound died two months ago and I can't begin to describe the devastation I felt and still feel. He was my heart. We had planned on waiting a while before getting another dog. Welllllllll....as fate had it I had a break in my day and 'something' (hard to explain) told me to go to the Humane Society. (I've never adopted from there before) As soon as I saw Charlie (the staff had named him 'Cuddles' (for obvious reasons ) I knew he was the one for us. He just sat in his kennel gazing at me with his adoring eyes. As soon as they brought him out to me I was in instant love. 
Yesterday, while picking Charlie up at the vet I met a woman there with her greyhound. I was petting him and asked for a kiss and he started licking my face. She was astounded as she told me he never kisses anyone, especially women! Her mother was with her and said that he has NEVER kissed her so she was jealous of the fact he had just kissed me. Guess what his name was....it was Charlie! Somehow I just knew this was a sign that Max (my greyhound) was with me and approved of our new addition Charlie.
Call me crazy but I left there feeling a peace and warmth that I haven't felt since losing Max.
I know I was lead to Charlie and he was mean't to be a part of our family. It's only been a week and a half and we love him so much already. He is our angel.

Below is a pic of my daughter and Charlie.


----------



## Tess&Coco

That was a very touching story, Serenedee. You will not forget your Max because you have Charlie with you, and he is not a replacement for Max. Some things *are* just meant to be, and it is a comfort to feel like you have not betrayed your old dog by getting a new one. When I got Tess 9 months after Kim died, I had dreams about them both being with me together, which I took to be "approval" from Kim! They are both very different dogs, and now we have Coco who is different again. 

It looks like Charlie's need for affection and attention will soak up all that love you all have to give to a dog. I hope you enjoy many happy years together.


----------



## Kaylee

aww, he's darling...congrats


----------



## petlover

He is so cute!


----------



## serenedee

Thanks so much everyone for your lovely comments. Charlie is certainly keeping us busy but he makes us laugh so much with his silly antics and abundance of affection.
Tess....he is so much different than Max and definitely not a replacement, he filled the void in my heart and put a smile back on my face. Thanks so much for your very kind words!


----------

